# Your life in one song.



## Ritsuki (Jun 13, 2010)

I don't know if there is already a topic like that (if there is, please delete this one) but the concept is simple, you got to choose one (or two songs) that describe your life and post the lyrics in a spoil tag. Difficult, but not impossible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm starting :

James Blunt - You're beautiful



Spoiler



My life is brilliant.
My love is pure.
I saw an angel.
Of that I'm sure.
She smiled at me on the subway.
She was with another man.
But I won't lose no sleep on that,
'Cause I've got a plan.

You're beautiful. You're beautiful.
You're beautiful, it's true.
I saw your face in a crowded place,
And I don't know what to do,
'Cause I'll never be with you.

Yeah, she caught my eye,
As we walked on by.
She could see from my face that I was,
Fucking high,(Real version)
Flying high,(clean version)
And I don't think that I'll see her again,
But we shared a moment that will last till the end.

You're beautiful. You're beautiful.
You're beautiful, it's true.
I saw your face in a crowded place,
And I don't know what to do,
'Cause I'll never be with you.
You're beautiful. You're beautiful.
You're beautiful, it's true.
There must be an angel with a smile on her face,
When she thought up that I should be with you.
But it's time to face the truth,
I will never be with you.


----------



## overlord00 (Jun 13, 2010)

to add to the hilarity, 
adam's song - blink 182...
my life is seriously so sad.



Spoiler



I never thought I'd die alone
I laughed the loudest who'd have known
I traced the cord back to the wall
No wonder it was never plugged in at all
I took my time, I hurried up
The choice was mine, I didn't think enough
I'm too depressed, to go on
You'll be sorry when I'm gone

I never conquered, rarely came
16 just held such better days
Days when I still felt alive
We couldn't wait to get outside
The world was wide, too late to try
The tour was over we'd survived
I couldn't wait till I got home
To pass the time in my room alone

I never thought I'd die alone
Another six months I'll be unknown
Give all my things to all my friends
You'll never set foot in my room again
You'll close it off, board it up
Remember the time that I spilled the cup
Of apple juice in the hall
Please tell mom this is not her fault

I never conquered, rarely came
16 just held such better days
Days when I still felt alive
We couldn't wait to get outside
The world was wide, too late to try
The tour was over we'd survived
I couldn't wait till I got home
To pass the time in my room alone

I never conquered, rarely came
Tomorrow holds such better days
Days when I can still feel alive
When I can't wait to get outside
The world is wide, the time goes by
The tour is over, I'd survived
I can't wait till I get home
To pass the time in my room alone



EDIT: any traces of sexual innuendo are unintended in this instance.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 13, 2010)

Spoiler: Mt. Eden - When Will The Storm Begin?





No lyrics, it's the title that matters. I am eagerly awaiting the storm that has yet to come.


----------



## Raika (Jun 13, 2010)

Used to be

Now it's


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## airpirate545 (Jun 14, 2010)

Aren't we all in the pursuit of happiness


----------



## Green0scar (Jun 14, 2010)

and some



and a note I thought I should point out is I don't do drugs haha


----------



## Twiffles (Jun 14, 2010)

Embodiment of my life as of now, I love it.

Queen: Don't Stop Me Now


Spoiler



Tonight I'm gonna have myself a real good time
I feel alive
And the world, I'll turn it inside out yeah
I'm floating around in ecstasy
So don't stop me now
Don't stop me
'cause I'm having a good time
Having a good time

I'm a shooting star leaping through the sky
Like a tiger defying the laws of gravity
I'm a racing car passing by like Lady Godiva
I'm gonna go go go there's no stopping me
I'm burning through the sky yea
Two hundred degrees that's why they call me Mr. Fahrenheit
I'm travelling at the speed of light
I wanna make a supersonic man out of you

Don't stop me now
I'm having such a good time
I'm having a ball
Don't stop me now
If you wanna have a good time
Just give me a call
Don't stop me now
'cause I'm having a good time
Don't stop me now
Yes I'm having a good time
I don't wanna stop at all

I'm a rocket ship on my way to Mars
On a collision course
I am a satellite
I'm out of control
I'm a sex machine ready to reload
Like an atom bomb about to oh oh oh oh oh explode!
I'm burning through the sky yeah
Two hundred degrees that's why they call me Mr. Fahrenheit
I'm travelling at the speed of light
I wanna make a supersonic woman of you

Don't stop me don't stop me, don't stop me hey hey hey!
Don't stop me don't stop me ooh ooh ooh
I like it
Don't stop me don't stop me
Have a good time good time
Don't stop me don't stop me
ohhhhhhh!

(guitar solo)

ohhhhhhh
Burning through the sky yeah
Two hundred degrees that's why they call me Mr. Fahrenheit
I'm travelling at the speed of light
I wanna make a supersonic man out of you

Don't stop me now
I'm having such a good time
I'm having a ball
Don't stop me now
If you wanna have a good time
Just give me a call
Don't stop me now
'cause I'm having a good time
Don't stop me now
Yes I'm having a good time
I don't wanna stop at all

Da da da da daaaa da da da
Ha da da ha ha ha ha
Ha da da da da


More so because I rode home at 1AM with some friends from one of our other friend's house to drop someone off, windows down, blasting this song. Every light turned/was green when we passed one and the song naturally ended when we pulled into my other friend's driveway. A night of a lifetime I would say.


----------



## Gore (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 14, 2010)

overlord00 said:
			
		

> adam's song - blink 182...
> my life is seriously so sad.



common misconception

despite its sad tone to the whole song, the whole song itself is about looking about the bright side of things, no matter how messed up things are at the time. 

yes i know, you may not agree, your not the only one, but Blink said so themselves that it is far from being sad; in fact it was inspired (so they say) by a boy named adam. He had actually comitted suicide, yet had mailed Blink about it before he did so, so they nnamed the song in his rememberance, and they related it to themselves whilst doing so

for example, the part where its like "The tour was over we'd survived" relates to the fact that when blink was on tour they were bored to death that they were literally going to die

or the part right at the beginning, "i traced the cord back to the wall, no wonder it was never plugged in at all" refers to an almost fatal accident that one of the band members (forgot who) didn't have his amp plugged in, but if he did he would have died since there happened to be water on the floor and he would have got electrocuted

again, looking at the bright side of things.... or the part about spilling apple juice in the hall, at where one time you thought it wasn't a good thing, but looking back at it it was quite funny.

was actually going to post this song here myself, it really is probably my life song, always listen to it when im pissed about something, and it acctually gets me back up again.


----------



## overlord00 (Jun 14, 2010)

wow, i did not know that... interesting... interesting spin MAZ.
and while yourpoint is valid, there are always ways you can spin a song; eg the way i thought it was at the start, listened to it again, then thought it was trying to subliminally be sexual, then you explaining the above.

i guess its what ever you really wanna take out of it


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 14, 2010)

true that, but after listening to it countless times that's my conclusion about it ... such a good song, and its quite under rated, i mean it probably is _the _ best song Blink ever produced in my opninon.

thought i'd add the song


----------



## Theraima (Jun 14, 2010)

Probably something like this.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Jun 14, 2010)

There.

Damn not working


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jun 15, 2010)

I have a couple...

This one has embedding disabled on youtube but here's the link, anyway...
Blind Melon-"No Rain"

both together embody how I've felt most of my life.


----------



## amaro (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## XLarge (Jun 16, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zoM1PrCYFU
this reminds me of my life because it's full of chaos and even though the chaose may be overwhelming there's still a dreamy tune underneath all of this noise


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 16, 2010)

^*


----------



## MissingNo._ (Jun 16, 2010)

This would be my song if I was dying horribily in a fight.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 16, 2010)

Static-X - The One


----------



## ca_michelbach (Jun 16, 2010)

EDIT: 300 posts!!...by posting an awesome song


----------



## GentleFist (Jun 16, 2010)

perfectly describes me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6v_gOmVJ4I...feature=related

the youtube thingy doesnt work... dunno why



Spoiler: Michael Bolton - Go the distance


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 16, 2010)

It's so me it's scary.


Spoiler



I don’t know who to trust no surprise
(Everyone feels so far away from me)
Heavy thoughts sift through dust and the lies
(Trying not to break but I’m so tired of this deceit)
(Every time I try to make myself get back up on my feet)
(All I ever think about is this)
(All the tiring time between)
(And how trying to put my trust in you just takes so much out of me)

[Chorus]
Take everything from the inside and throw it all away
Cuz I swear for the last time I won’t trust myself with you

Tension is building inside steadily
(Everyone feels so far away from me)
Heavy thoughts forcing their way out of me
(Trying not to break but I’m so tired of this deceit)
(Every time I try to make myself get back up on my feet)
(All I ever think about is this)
(All the tiring time between)
(And how trying to put my trust in you just takes so much out of me)

[Chorus]
Take everything from the inside and throw it all away
Cuz I swear for the last time I won’t trust myself with you

I won’t waste myself on you
You
You
Waste myself on you
You
You

I’ll take everything from the inside and throw it all away
Cuz I swear for the last time I won’t trust myself with you

Everything from the inside and just throw it all away
Cuz I swear for the last time I won’t trust myself with you
You
You


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 17, 2010)

GentleFist said:
			
		

> the youtube thingy doesnt work... dunno why
> 
> use
> 
> CODE[youtube] ALL THE STUFF AFTER THE "V=" IN THE YOUTUBE LINK [/youtube]


----------



## monkat (Jun 17, 2010)

self explanatory


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jun 29, 2010)

If You Are Going To San Francisco.

I only look like a hawk, I've always really been a hippie.


----------



## Kwartel (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## CamulaHikari (Jun 29, 2010)

The song that describes me the best:


----------



## WildWon (Jun 29, 2010)

Truth.

xD


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah. not really....


I'm Indestructible beyatchh.


----------

